# Kirk Hinrich



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

I gotta admit...I wan't VERY happy at first when the Bulls took this guy in last year's draft.

But this guy has done absolutely NOTHING to disappoint me this season. In fact I've quickly grown to admire this guy. He brings skills, energy and passion to a team that is guilty of being lifeless on the court.

I'm excited to see this guy grow and mature into his position. He may be a conglomerate of Jason Kidd and John Stockton (with Jerry Sloan's toughness to boot) before too long.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I was dissappointed with Kirk being our guy. Puzzled. Wade was my man and I was shocked when Miami took him. So I figured that we would take Hayes. We didn't. So I thought maybe we had a trade lined up with GS. They took Pietrus. Arenas was leaving so I thought a trade was forthcoming. Hinrich and a player for Pietrus and a player. Didn't happen...(hassell, hoiberg mason Jr. all could play back up pt guard.)

Now, I am happy he is a bull.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Just in case anyone is interested:

Kirk (in the middle of the rookie wall) has averaged 15.4 p, 9.2 a, 4 r, 3 s over his last five games...not too shabby.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Da Bullz da Bullz da Bullz da Bullz da Bullz


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

I was ecstatic when we took him. I knew he was a tough-nosed kid, that was a leader and playmaker. I also felt that he would be a better sidekick to Jamal at the two, then Jay Williams would have been.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk's February Stats:

14.4 ppg, 8.1 apg, 4.0 rpg, 2.6 spg, 39.2% FG, 40.0% 3PT, 93.8% FT. His assist-to-turnover ratio is incredible as well.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk's A/TO for February is 3.3 to 1. That is absolutely incredible for a rookie point guard on a team not known for its shooting.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

VincentVega, do you have any idea what that means?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Was miffed when we drafted him. Glad we have him now, though he really has to work on his shooting. The form is good, but if he could just shoot 5-7% better he'd be one of the better PGs in the league.

I think he'll do it, but if he doesn't eventually pick up his scoring/shooting I'm sure he'll get ragged on within 2 years.


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

lets just hope he doesn't decide to buy a Bike, crash it and ruin his career.


----------



## bless (Jan 31, 2004)

blah blah blah...kirk this kirk that...hell never reach jamal crawfords level of greatness...










kirk isnt man enough to wear a thong on his head...


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Speaking of Bullhawk, he hasn't been around lately.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*I don’t want to idolized Kirk, because Bulls still sucks big time.*

Unfortunately, JC, EC, TC are still “kids” with a lot of potentials. And something is telling me that Marcus could be a solid NBA forward should he get the proper motivation from the GM.

But with Kirk, IMO, Bulls finally got a player who is good enough to build a team around. He is the Man!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: I don’t want to idolized Kirk, because Bulls still sucks big time.*



> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Unfortunately, JC, EC, TC are still “kids” with a lot of potentials. And something is telling me that Marcus could be a solid NBA forward should he get the proper motivation from the GM.
> 
> But with Kirk, IMO, Bulls finally got a player who is good enough to build a team around. He is the Man!


This team is being built around Eddy Curry...

Not Kirk Hinrich...

KH is a piece of a core yes, but he would never be THE core on any team.

Not right now anyway...

If he becomes close to a 20-10 guy, then he will be.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> VincentVega, do you have any idea what that means?


What what means?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I think he was talking about the Assist To TO ratio...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well then, I believe I have a firm grasp on what A/TO means. The stat is only slightly more complicated than the ever-boggling points per game figure.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

No you mis-read my message, I wasn't inferring that you don't know what the Assist/Turnover ratio is. I was just gonna say that Kirks A/TO ratio means he's a stud .


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gotcha. That's what I figured you meant.


----------



## EddyCurry4MVP (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bless</b>!
> blah blah blah...kirk this kirk that...hell never reach jamal crawfords level of greatness...
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

i may not agree with you on the first part of your post i do agree on the second

oh yea, by the way, kirk is a stud


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shinky</b>!
> I was ecstatic when we took him. I knew he was a tough-nosed kid, that was a leader and playmaker. I also felt that he would be a better sidekick to Jamal at the two, then Jay Williams would have been.


I agree with you. He came out of a great program with a good pedigree. I figured he was a safe pick with a good work ethic. His tenacity has pleasantly surprised me.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk is a hell of a pick for us!

I believe the moment this team can get a sf that can score fg% of Kirk and Jamal will bounce up,they will have to take less bad shots and get more open shots set for them.the thing is that every given moment we got some kind of liabillity on the offensive side and most defenders in the league would be confident to leave in order to put a hand on Jamal and Kirk!


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm really glad we got this guy, and I'm glad he's our starting point guard. The only area of the game he needs significant improvement in is the outside shooting. 39-40% is terrible, and that's the type of production we're getting from both of our starting guards. UNACCEPTABLE.

My question is: with additional experience, can Kirk become a 45-50% shooter, or is this (bad outside shooting) something that we're stuck with??

In other areas, he appears to be top-notch: good leadership qualities, passing, distrubition, etc.

But 40% is totally unacceptable, both from him and from Jamal!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

The 40% is not that bad considering he is a rookie on a bad shooting team overall. He does have a respectable 38% 3pt shot. I think the knock on Jamal is that he shoots too many 3 ptrs (#4 in the league with only a 32% success rate), but I agree 40% from both guards is not very good.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!</b>!
> I'm really glad we got this guy, and I'm glad he's our starting point guard. The only area of the game he needs significant improvement in is the outside shooting. 39-40% is terrible, and that's the type of production we're getting from both of our starting guards. UNACCEPTABLE.
> 
> My question is: with additional experience, can Kirk become a 45-50% shooter, or is this (bad outside shooting) something that we're stuck with??
> ...


it's not only experience,It's having a 1st option better then Jamal guy to draw some attention and get Kirk more open shots.
today coaches know that if they stop JC and Kirk the game is there's...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!</b>!
> My question is: with additional experience, can Kirk become a 45-50% shooter, or is this (bad outside shooting) something that we're stuck with??


I'd bet good money that Hinrich becomes at least a 45% FG/40% 3PT shooter within a season or two, and stays that way. He not only has a textbook jumpshot, he also takes good shots. I think he'll shoot a % similar to Cassell's, except with better accuracy from long range.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*racking up the numbers*

and numbers speak for themselves. oh, and intangibles. those are most subtle. 

:grinning: 


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...owlist,1,4653452.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!</b>!
> I'm really glad we got this guy, and I'm glad he's our starting point guard. The only area of the game he needs significant improvement in is the outside shooting. 39-40% is terrible, and that's the type of production we're getting from both of our starting guards. UNACCEPTABLE.
> 
> My question is: with additional experience, can Kirk become a 45-50% shooter, or is this (bad outside shooting) something that we're stuck with??
> ...


There are NO guards shooting 50% FG or better this season.

There are just 7 guard shooting 45% or better this season.

Hinrich and his 39.4% (.2% better than Jamal, and .2% better than Iverson, FWIW) would be about 40th in the NBA amongh guards.

For his 3Pt shooting, Hinrich is at 37.8%. That's 21st best among all guards in the NBA. If he shot just 2% better (39.8%), he'd be in the top 10.

I'm not trying to spin this as Hinrich being a particularly good shooter, though he does appear to be pretty good for a rookie. It says more about the rest of the league and how shoddy the play in the entire NBA has become.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yup.

*Tonight, the Pistons will play against one of the top overlooked rookies in the NBA in Chicago point guard Kirk Hinrich. He has had 10 games with 10 or more assists, and eight double-doubles this season -- both tops among rookie point guards this season.*

*"Man, he's a good player," Billups said. "Even though their record may not be that good, they got some talented players over there, and he's one of them."*

http://www.mlive.com/pistons/stories/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1077707575222740.xml


----------



## honk4tad (Feb 18, 2004)

As a KU student I miss watching Kirk in before-game shootarounds. He'd spot-up from 3-4 feet outside the college line and nail 95% of his shots. I'll never forget one day he'd made like 15 in a row, and he had the KU student section rocking 2 hrs before tip-off (which is usually the case, but this day he REALLY had us going). When he finally missed, you could hear everyone in the stands yell a collective AWWWW!!, and Kirk was just laughing his @ss off. Man, I miss that guy. Good times.

You'll see him in the All-Star 3-pt shoot-out one day.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

honk4tad molests collies.

P.S. I'm gonna be at the Jet Lag on Saturday. Come, get drunk and play darts with me and my crazy acquaintances. We might call some strippers as well.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

this guy sounds like a cult hero there at KU. My question is this, did KU fans give as much of a damn about Collison, or Gooden, heck Danny Manning? Just curious

By the way, KU is a great place. I enjoyed my one trip there a long time ago. Even though its in the middle of nowhere, its a tremendous place


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> this guy sounds like a cult hero there at KU. My question is this, did KU fans give as much of a damn about Collison, or Gooden, heck Danny Manning? Just curious


In Lawrence, Kansas, basketball is king. Always has been, always will be. KU hoops players are treated like royalty because they in effect _are_ royalty. It means a lot to play for Kansas, to play in the house that Phog Allen built on the court named in honor of James Naismith.

That being said, Kirk was without a doubt one of the most popular, revered and adored players to ever play at Kansas. Part of this was due to him busting his tail every practice and every game, part of this was his proclivity for proving critics wrong, and part of this was due to him being simply one of the most dominant Kansas players of all time, guard or otherwise. Like you said, he's pretty much a cult figure around here. And for good reason.

Manning is the Robin Hood of KU. He's probably the single most beloved sports figure in the history of Kansas athletics, and he's as popular now on the sidelines as he was back as a player in the 80's. Collison is another folk hero, and while immensely popular, I don't think he ever reached the popularity that Kirk has attained, for whatever reason(s). Gooden is still a celebrity when he comes to Lawrence (he's still attending classes in the summer, as he wants to get a degree), but I think his leaving early kind of detracted a bit from his popularity, and in this regard isn't quite the name Collison or Hinrich is. Regardless, Drew is still met with handshakes, screams, hollers, flashbulbs and VIP status wherever he goes around town. Like I said, if you're a KU basketball player, you're royalty. Even the walkons get showered with praise and adoration from people they don't even know.



> By the way, KU is a great place. I enjoyed my one trip there a long time ago. Even though its in the middle of nowhere, its a tremendous place


Lawrence is a beautiful town, but it gets a bad rap because it's in Kansas. Kansas on the whole really isn't a bad state, though. Western Kansas sucks -- that's the Kansas depicted in The Wizard of Oz and what people who haven't been here most often picture in their minds when they think of the state as a whole. Central Kansas is a little better, kind of like the majority of Iowa or something. And Northeastern Kansas (Topeka-Lawrence-KC Metro) is nothing like you see on those cute little covered wagon postcards. It's not a huge metro area, but it's bigger than a lot of places in the midwest.

As a college town, Lawrence holds its own with the best of them.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*This is what I mean by royalty*


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: This is what I mean by royalty*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!


Excellent picture. You obviously werent kidding!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: This is what I mean by royalty*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!


I'm trying to imagine how my life would be different if this was my college experience...










all women through at me was panties.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Vega where did you get that pic?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

http://www.kuathletics.com/mensbasketball/photos/


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Western Kansas sucks -- that's the Kansas depicted in The Wizard of Oz and what people who haven't been here most often picture in their minds when they think of the state as a whole.


Watch it, I was born and bred in SW Kansas. 

As for Kirk being a cult hero in Kansas.......I wouldn't be surprised if he came out on top if their was a state-wide poll on people's fav. all-time athlete from KU. That's ahead of Sayers, Chamberlain, Manning.......of course part of his popularity comes because he was such a recent success and many weren't around for the aforementioned athlete's greatness (myself included for Sayers and Wilt). But he'd get my vote.


----------



## honk4tad (Feb 18, 2004)

Vegatooth --

I'll definitely be at the Lag on Sat -- friend of mine lives close by, and she's having a birthday party pub crawl in the Lag, Yacht, West triangle. I'll give you a holler.

P.S. Can't deal with phognet anymore -- it's in a constant state of meltdown. To brighter days in Lawrence ...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!</b>!
> I'm really glad we got this guy, and I'm glad he's our starting point guard. The only area of the game he needs significant improvement in is the outside shooting. 39-40% is terrible, and that's the type of production we're getting from both of our starting guards. UNACCEPTABLE.
> 
> My question is: with additional experience, can Kirk become a 45-50% shooter, or is this (bad outside shooting) something that we're stuck with??


Seeing the work this guy does on the court, I'd expect nothing less than most of the summer spent re-tooling and correcting his shot.

In fact, if I were certain that Jamal, Tyson, and Eddy would put in the work I'm sure KH will, I'd say bring _all_ of them back. 

The mismanagement of the team up until before Pax came makes me somewhat suspicious of the things I've seen from the players.

Yup---_him_ included.


----------

